
ArangoML Pipeline: Common Metadata Layer for Machine Learning - noah-kun
https://arangodb.com/2019/09/arangoml-pipeline-common-metadata-layer-machine-learning-pipelines/?hn=true
======
noah-kun
Arango is doing so much right now--their SaaS version "Oasis" coming out this
year, SmartJoins for faster multi-cluster joins and now ML.

I admit I liked Mongo for it's document storage. But I didn't like Postgres
due to my irrational dislike of SQL Then I challenged myself to try out a
graph database.

ArangoDB presents things like Mongo (as documents), has a much nicer query
language than SQL (or just use GaphQL) and does graph stuff; all while being
amongst the top 3 or so in benchmarks that are designed to test only specific
types of databases. If databases did triathlons, ArangoDB would be unbeatable.

Only two issues that I struggled with are/were Kubernetes cluster stuff, like
sharding, but this is common to cluster DBs I think.

~~~
joerg84
Did you try the Kubernetes Operator: [https://github.com/arangodb/kube-
arangodb](https://github.com/arangodb/kube-arangodb)? Should at least help
with the k8s part... Also would be curious about your sharding challenges,
feel free to ping me on the ArangoDB slack

~~~
noah-kun
Yes, I struggled with the operator, to the point where it would not install at
all. I even fixed some of the documentation, but later my database was not
responsive.

I ended up using the somewhat deprecated community-made .yaml files in
[https://github.com/sbaugher/arangodb-
kubernetes](https://github.com/sbaugher/arangodb-kubernetes)

It has a problem of it's own, but I have some idea how to fix it (next time it
happens), and am very interested in Oasis.

------
joerg84
One of the authors here: Feel free to checkout the meetup talk
[https://www.meetup.com/Knowledge-Graphs-
Meetup/events/264962...](https://www.meetup.com/Knowledge-Graphs-
Meetup/events/264962965) and the corresponding slides:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1r4rLhjoDN_CWpjMUz29s...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1r4rLhjoDN_CWpjMUz29stvKahK1yGxp6D2s96zZ9aso)

------
janemanos
Here is the repo on Github
[https://github.com/arangoml/arangopipe](https://github.com/arangoml/arangopipe)

